
When Factory Jobs Vanish, Men Become Less Desirable Partners - awiesenhofer
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/03/manufacturing-marriage-family/518280/?single_page=true
======
godmodus
I disagree with the title and message with its overall sentiment.

Yes, old school partnerships are dying, but that doesn't make males more
disposable.

If anything,it gives men and women more options and opens up our society to
fine tuning. (effects of large scale single momhood/dadhood, competetive job
markets and novel family and supporting social structures) the old was nice,
but if a single unit can function and achieve what a complex unit used to, wed
all benefit. Supposing the experiment doesn't end in failure and twist
society. Though even if it does, we'll self correct. After all, nature still
rules us.

It's a culture of work hard, fuck-young and marry-old(er) for partnership for
the coming future, we'll see where that takes us.

